# Genesis Depicts God as Holy and Righteous



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 29, 2006)

God is seen as Holy (utterly separated from any moral defect) and righteous (acting in accordance with His character (law)) all through Genesis. He bids Abraham to "walk blamelessly before" Him. How well are we walking in light of God's holiness and righteousness? In light of Christ's work to bring us closer to the one who dwells in unapproachable holiness?

January 29, 2006
God the Holy and Righteous God, Genesis 1:1, Part 4
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------

